# Is this Scutariella



## dani123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bump:
No one has any experience with this? Please help I don't want my shrimp to die.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I looks like those are "headworms", Scutariella japonica. They are a parasite/trematode/worm. From what I have heard, they do not kill the shrimp since they need the shrimp alive to stay alive themselves.
White worms on a shrimp head @ Shrimp Tank

I have heard of people simply using quick salt dips and it working right away. Might of heard using Malachite Green as an option. I am unsure if the common anti-parasitic meds like Praziquantel (Hikari PraziPro) or Metronidazole (Seachem MetroPlex/Aquazole) would work not, but I think they would.

Database of shrimps diseases, symptons and treatments
Vorticella looks more like fuzz (not a fungus though)

I recall @Yukiharu talking about shrimp head worms in another thread, maybe he can offer some experienced advice. Salt dips do seem to work quite often though.

Just some links I found with a quick search. Not sure if the info is of much use or not, but linked it anyway.
Parasites in Freshwater Shrimp
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...57-identify-shrimp-disease-parasite-asap.html


----------



## dani123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you that helps a lot one of those article said it can weaken them long term so I might go for the salt dip I just hope I can find all of them.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, I dealt with this recently and a quick salt dip worked wonders.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Looks like them to me. A salt dip should work fine.


----------



## dani123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok thank you so much everyone just a couple questions I have heard it's one teaspoon to cup of water and one tablespoon to a cup of water, which one did you guys use? and some don't appear to have the worms on them should I still dip those ones too or just the infected looking ones?


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I followed this thread Vorticella Parasite (white mold/fungal) Treatment on Cherry Shrimps


----------

